# ATV plow or snow blower?



## vintage steel

I was just wondering which is better to keep in the back of the truck. I have been keeping a Polaris quad, with a 48" blade in the back but was thinking about getting a good snow blower to keep back there instead ( I found a really good deal on one). The Quad is great for long sidewalks and very small driveways but I could see the advantages of a good blower.
The truck I use is a Full size 3/4 ton Blazer that I have converted to a Pickup so, as you can see in the pic, there is no chance of getting both in back.
The quad has served me well but I'm the only one I see packing one around in the back of the truck. Maybe they know something I don't?
You guys have done a hell of a lot more of this stuff than I have so, what do you think?
Quad or blower?


----------



## buckwheat_la

I think overall the quad is more productive, especially with heavy snowfalls


----------



## watson524

I'm not in the industry, I'm just a home owner that has to do 4 driveways but this thread sort of fits what I'm debating right now too. 1 blacktopped driveway, 12' wide about 250' long with a parking area at the top. 1 is gravel, 12' wide about 230' long with a parking area at the top. Another gravel that's basically a parking area about 40' x 40' and our barn "parking area" that's odd shaped but about 60' x 60' and gravel. I have a 1999 Ram 1500 with a 7.5' Fisher on the front and a 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI x2. I am contemplating putting a 2" pipe on the bottom of the plow (a topic which I will post separately). Anyway, I have often thought of putting a plow on the quad. I assume my machine could handle a 60" plow of some sort. But I've recently seen that they make blowers for the front of quads. Is that something worth investigating. The 2 long driveways do have drifting issues depending on the storm so I just punch those out with the truck. Some winters, getting them wide becomes a problem towards the end, and the piles at the top and bottom can get crazy (I've gotten pretty good at stacking). I don't worry too much about that tho because we also have a Kubota L48 backhoe/loader that I've used to get piles under control.

Would it be worth it to look into a blower for the quad? All 4 driveways are within a quarter mile or so of each other.


----------



## nick4634

vintage steel;1425484 said:


> I was just wondering which is better to keep in the back of the truck. I have been keeping a Polaris quad, with a 48" blade in the back but was thinking about getting a good snow blower to keep back there instead ( I found a really good deal on one). The Quad is great for long sidewalks and very small driveways but I could see the advantages of a good blower.
> The truck I use is a Full size 3/4 ton Blazer that I have converted to a Pickup so, *as you can see in the pic*, there is no chance of getting both in back.
> The quad has served me well but I'm the only one I see packing one around in the back of the truck. Maybe they know something I don't?
> You guys have done a hell of a lot more of this stuff than I have so, what do you think?
> Quad or blower?


I guess my eyes are going bad, all I see is wheels and snow


----------



## IPLOWSNO

you have to stare at it squinted and it will appear it is a red poo


----------



## TLLandS

personally, its been my experience to use blowers. There ae exceptions, like you said, long walks and so on. If you have a bunch of drives in an area like condos or what not, atv not bad, but if you are driveway to driveway, snow blower only way to go!! I can have a drive half done before the atv is on ramps and out of the truck. I only use single stage toro blowers that are 6.5 hp blowers. Ease of single stage, pick em up and out of the truck they go, with the powere of midsize two stage. I am a drive to drive guy, so blowers it is for me, but it will all come down to account locations ad proximity. I dont even use my plow on drives, blowers only!! Two much having to get postioned and all that, time is $$$$$


----------



## Antlerart06

vintage steel;1425484 said:


> I was just wondering which is better to keep in the back of the truck. I have been keeping a Polaris quad, with a 48" blade in the back but was thinking about getting a good snow blower to keep back there instead ( I found a really good deal on one). The Quad is great for long sidewalks and very small driveways but I could see the advantages of a good blower.
> The truck I use is a Full size 3/4 ton Blazer that I have converted to a Pickup so, as you can see in the pic, there is no chance of getting both in back.
> The quad has served me well but I'm the only one I see packing one around in the back of the truck. Maybe they know something I don't?
> You guys have done a hell of a lot more of this stuff than I have so, what do you think?
> Quad or blower?


I have sidewalk crew and they do about 15 driveways + 6 hrs worth of walks
They use ATV I have a 6.5hp blower own it last few yrs and last yr We got that 23 in blizzard They used it and thats it only time been used
ATV is faster then the blower 
My ATV is even faster then it was last year I made a Rear plow My crew loves it They told me made less time on a shovel

If you are in area that gets deep snow blower might be better on walks I would hate do a driveway with one
You might get you a blower and get a Rear pull plow for that 3/4 blazer


----------



## Leanworks




----------



## vintage steel

Leanworks;1429502 said:


>


...It would never fit, even if it would load, which it wouldn't.
Pretty sweet though.


----------



## perrysee

for small snows i take snowblower and big snows i take 4 wheeler


----------



## thelettuceman

vintage steel;1425484 said:


> I was just wondering which is better to keep in the back of the truck. I have been keeping a Polaris quad, with a 48" blade in the back but was thinking about getting a good snow blower to keep back there instead ( I found a really good deal on one). The Quad is great for long sidewalks and very small driveways but I could see the advantages of a good blower.
> The truck I use is a Full size 3/4 ton Blazer that I have converted to a Pickup so, as you can see in the pic, there is no chance of getting both in back.
> The quad has served me well but I'm the only one I see packing one around in the back of the truck. Maybe they know something I don't?
> You guys have done a hell of a lot more of this stuff than I have so, what do you think?
> Quad or blower?


If it ain't broke ... don't fix it !!! Keep what you have ..... and I like your equipment.


----------



## birddseedd

vintage steel;1430825 said:


> ...It would never fit, even if it would load, which it wouldn't.
> Pretty sweet though.


put it in backwards, the blower can stick out of the back.


----------



## birddseedd

perrysee;1431294 said:


> for small snows i take snowblower and big snows i take 4 wheeler


iv herd of guys around here using a back pack blower. i think im going to give that a try.


----------



## dc240nt

Them ATV's are great, but can they do sidewalks? I use ny ATV for hunting and fishing. When I move snow I take my wheeled blower and backpack blower.


----------

